# CCTV in abattoirs



## Cecile (11 August 2017)

The only thing I don't trust is *Codes* as they mean squat diddly

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-40895049


----------



## hopscotch bandit (11 August 2017)

I think this is welcome news given what footage has been plastered over the news lately. I hope law this includes halal slaughterhouses too.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I think this is welcome news given what footage has been plastered over the news lately. I hope law this includes halal slaughterhouses too.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2017)

Though I've previously had strong reservations,  I'm now of the view that if the abattoirs have nothing to hide,  then I can't see how they can object.  The only doubt that remains is I wonder how much use it would be.  Is someone going to sit down and watch a screen retrospectively and for 8 hours at the end of every shift?

I still believe that the responsibility lays with those who are employed under the FSA umbrella and the employers,  and it's they who carry an equal level of responsibility.  Any reported cases of abuse should have the employer shut down for a week,  and all FSA staff suspended.  THAT would hit them where it really hurts.

Alec.


----------



## angrybird1 (11 August 2017)

After talking to a farmer recently whose seen cattle go through slaughter after halal slaughter has taken place immediately before I would hope that cctv is in place in all slaughter houses.
I would really like halal slaughter banned but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2017)

angrybird1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..
I would really like halal slaughter banned but that's not going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

I take my sheep,  those suitable,  to a Halal abattoir,  and they are all stunned by electric shock and before killing.

Alec.


----------



## ester (11 August 2017)

Yup I'm not sure what the stats are on halal and stunning but plenty do, I would certainly like to have stunning made mandatory too. 

I wonder if the effect may end up being somewhat preventative, so that those acts that need to sort themselves out practice wise are a bit more proactive, lone actors taking advantage if their position to treat the animals less than properly will know they can be watched. I think it is good that questions about any reports etc will be better answered etc then too.


----------



## fburton (11 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Though I've previously had strong reservations,  I'm now of the view that if the abattoirs have nothing to hide,  then I can't see how they can object.  The only doubt that remains is I wonder how much use it would be.  Is someone going to sit down and watch a screen retrospectively and for 8 hours at the end of every shift?
		
Click to expand...

Crowdsource it by allowing anyone to access the footage via the web and flag potential incidents for proper, professional scrutiny. I'm sure there are driven individuals only too happy to put in the time, and even if there weren't for any given time the possibility of someone seeing would discourage bad practice.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2017)

fburton said:



			Crowdsource it by allowing anyone to access the footage via the web and flag potential incidents for proper, professional scrutiny. I'm sure there are driven individuals only too happy to put in the time, and even if there weren't for any given time the possibility of someone seeing would discourage bad practice.
		
Click to expand...

It would certainly be effective,  I agree,  a bit like 'Mares-stare' .  It would never be enacted though,  it would be an invasion of privacy being one reason and half the country would turn veggie being the other!

Alec.


----------



## fburton (11 August 2017)

You're right of course, Alec, in regard to privacy concerns. On the other hand, I do think people should know exactly where the meat we eat comes from and that shouldn't be 'sanitised'.


----------



## tallyho! (11 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I take my sheep,  those suitable,  to a Halal abattoir,  and they are all stunned by electric shock and before killing.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

There's a massive misconception of what halal meat is... it's so awful and yes I think the type exposed should be banned.. what you mention Alec sounds like normal kill.

What people think Halal is (saying a prayer?) isn't actually what the koran says. This link was posted on another forum and I found it useful.

http://www.quran-islam.org/articles/halal_meat_(P1156).html


----------



## sunshine100* (11 August 2017)

I think this a excellent news-animals deserve a decent ending and its clearly not the case at the moment


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2017)

fburton said:



			.. I do think people should know exactly where the meat we eat comes from and that shouldn't be 'sanitised'.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you.  50 years ago we accepted the facts because we grew up with them.  Nowadays,  a cabbage comes from Tescos and not out of the ground.  When we buy our chicken and chips from the takeaway,  do we understand that the bird had finished its laying life at about 2 years of age and ends up as an after-a-couple-of-pints snack?  The real question I suppose is;  'Do we really want to know'? 

In our brave [sic] new world we've grown to be somehow distanced from reality.  My granddaughter at the age of 9 watched her granddad kill and dress out a lamb.  She was a touch apprehensive for about 10 seconds,  and then became fully involved.

Alec.


----------



## angrybird1 (11 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm with you.  50 years ago we accepted the facts because we grew up with them.  Nowadays,  a cabbage comes from Tescos and not out of the ground.  When we buy our chicken and chips from the takeaway,  do we understand that the bird had finished its laying life at about 2 years of age and ends up as an after-a-couple-of-pints snack?  The real question I suppose is;  'Do we really want to know'? 

In our brave [sic] new world we've grown to be somehow distanced from reality.  My granddaughter at the age of 9 watched her granddad kill and dress out a lamb.  She was a touch apprehensive for about 10 seconds,  and then became fully involved.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you.   I'm a vegetarian because I choose not to eat meat.  I made this choice many years ago as I couldn't come to terms with the reality of where meat comes from.
I'm not a bunny hugger and have been born and brought up in the countryside.  I just   can't personally come to terms with killing animals for food.
I've heard all the arguements for and against.  I think if more people really thought about where meat comes from or were confronted with seeing the actual slaughter of their Sunday lunch there would be a lot more vegetarians.

I've no problem with other people eating meat. Just wish all animals could have a natural life and a swift pain and fear free end.
Sadly, I don't think this is the case for many animals.


----------



## tallyho! (11 August 2017)

I guess the majority of people are in the "don't wanna know" camp...

Very few people left who would nurture, kill and eat an animal. I don't eat much meat anymore, purely because to find the kind of meat I actually want to eat involves me driving into the countryside. 

Commoditised soul-less farming and slaughtering is not how I was brought up.


----------



## jrp204 (11 August 2017)

tallyho! said:



			There's a massive misconception of what halal meat is... it's so awful and yes I think the type exposed should be banned.. what you mention Alec sounds like normal kill.

What people think Halal is (saying a prayer?) isn't actually what the koran says. This link was posted on another forum and I found it useful.

http://www.quran-islam.org/articles/halal_meat_(P1156).html

Click to expand...

We took a lamb for a home kill the other day and the slaughterman said he often did Halal slaughter, he electric stuns the animal before the throats is cut. The Halal slaughterman has to draw first blood so the electric stunning keeps everyone happy. Not sure how much this happens in a commercial abattoir.


----------

